# free and cheap web hosting



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I need to put little $2 websites online but I don't want to pay any money or very little money.

can someone reccomend a hosting site exactly like freewebs.com The only reason I don't use freewebs is because it won't work at my school. they block it for some reason. anyway all the other free ones I've tried won't let me upload mp3's which I need to do.

I also wouldn't mind getting a pay-for hosting plan. something like the dreamhost plan, where you get an amazing deal with a coupon code. unfortuneatley they capped the coupons at $50 no matter what the coupon was so I won't use them but if anyone knows of any other site that does something similar to this then let me know.


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll give you some hosting accounts for free if you like. No ads or catches and you can upload any file type, including mp3's.  You need a real domain for each though. PM me if your intrested. Dreamhost may seem good but most people will never use even 1% of what they offer. Its just big numbers to get you to buy. :/


----------

